# help with the new mouth calls



## Jman03 (Feb 18, 2012)

I recently bought a primos "catnip" call and a knight and hale heckling howler I've never used a mouth howler went out for a few mins tonight to see if i could get a response but only stirred up the house dogs that were close by. Any one have any helpful tips for me to improve my calling and also what type of sequence do i need to try thanks n advance


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

practice, practice, practice...................listen to other recordings, there are several in the download section and also on the Internet. You'll never sound just like them but that's ok as no two animals sound exactly alike


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The howler is easy to use, just put your teeth or lips half way up the reed and blow steadily, now alter the pressure of your wind. The trick is knowing what your howl means...if you don't know, don't howl(my advice) Take 220's advice and try the downloads they are labeled as to what type of howl they are. Is the catnip an enclosed reed?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

#!

lots of this kind of stuff out there......


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

As much as I like Gordy K.,that is a terrible demo imo. There are better vids out there.

Mark


----------



## Jman03 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah yd catnip is a closed reed


----------

